# Biker aus und um Arolsen bitte Melden!!!



## weisswurst666 (25. Oktober 2009)

Tag, bin interessierter Fahrer und frage mich, ob es noch andere Fahrer um Arolsen oder halt in gibt. 
Was fahrt ihr?
Wo fahrt ihr?
Baut ihr^^?

Bin zurzeit irgendwie zu faul allein loszugehen

Rideon!!


----------



## Mc.Cell (9. Dezember 2009)

ich komm aus diemelstadt 
is direkt nebenan
fahre freeride aber noch nicht lang
ich hab auch kein freeride bike aber das von meinem vater tuts erstmal auch
fahre hauptsächlich in willingen oder winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =.cf.= marduk (19. Dezember 2009)

moin, gibt da schon so ein paar ecken wo man fahren kann... biste mobil?

gruss, marduk


----------



## Mc.Cell (22. Dezember 2009)

nur zur verständnis
um arolsen gibt's freeridepassagen?
meintest du das?


----------



## Mc.Cell (3. Januar 2010)

also direkt mobil bin ich nich
bin erst 15


----------



## Schaaf (9. Februar 2010)

*Fingerschnipp*
Lebt hier noch jemand? 
Ich wollt man fragen, obs 'n paar Abfahren in Bad Arolsen gibt, die mehr als 10cm Federweg beanspruchen. Würde bei der nächsten gelegenheit mal mein DH Bike mitbringen und da drüben fahren. 
Kenne mich in Arolsen auch nur gering aus. Die einzige Stelle, wo ich gücken würde, wäre bei der neu gebauten Umgehungsstraße.


----------



## Paddy_999 (11. Februar 2010)

Servus, komme aus Korbach/ Ortsteil und fahr ziemlich oft in Willingen und Winterberg.....zu nem Trail bei mir im Wald hat mit leider bislang immer die helfende Hand gefehlt!! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal oder vllt spricht man sich ja mal ab um nach Winterberg oder Willingen zu cruisen!?! Wär cool....

Cheers patrick


----------



## weisswurst666 (13. April 2010)

moin moin zum saison start x)!!!
Ja es geth wieder los. Ich war seit Oktober viel zu viel mit Musik und  Skifahrn beschäftigt, weshalb ich nie geantwortet hab. Bekomme aber so langsam wieder lust mein (etwas zu  kleines ) bike rauszuhole.
Werde mich jetz wieder los machen um zu schaun wo man hier halbwegs vernüpftig runterfahren kann. Würde mich freun wenn ihr auch noch ecken kennt. Ich kenn zwei Ecken:
Man fährt Richtung Drisch. Vorher steht am Waldrand die Hütte der Pfadfinder. Daran vorbei in den Wald und immer geradeaus. Is stink langweilig ab immerhin.
Die andere hab ich zufällig entdeckt. Da hat schon irgenwer Sprünge und sogar einen Drop hingebaut, aber sehen tu ich da nie jemanden.
Man fährt vor dem Welcome Hotel rechts richtung Schlossteich. Von da an Richtung Fischhaus. Kurz nach dem "Waldeingang" führt ein Feldweg nach Rechts. Die Strecke läuft eig. direkt neben dem eigentlich Wanderweg. Ist ganz lustig gebaut aber man müsste die Strecke erst mal wieder einfahren und die Elemente reparieren. 
Mal sehen vielleicht kann man sich ja mal absprechen um sich die Sache anzuschauen.
Servus die weisswurst


----------



## weisswurst666 (13. April 2010)

upps nach links beim hotel richtung schlossteich xD


----------



## juergi0815 (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wohne in Volkmarsen- Herbsen und fahre hier in der Gegend MTB.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte hier mal meine Emailadr.: [email protected]

vg
Jürgen


----------



## Oetti aus M. (21. Juni 2010)

Moinsen,
bin aus Twistetal und ich suche mal nen paar Trails, auf denen ich mein Gaint Reign mal richtig qäulen kann. Wäre cool, wenn wir jemand mal den ein oder anderen Tipp geben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisswurst666 (21. Juni 2010)

hey Oetti wo aus m Twistetal den? Ich bin aus Mengeringhausen. Könnten ja irgendwann gemeinsam was suchen...wen bock hast


----------



## weisswurst666 (21. Juni 2010)

ah ok..Mühlhausen! Hab ich übersehen ^^


----------



## weisswurst666 (21. Juni 2010)

also n paar Ecken gibts. Da wären die oben von mir beschriebenen, im Ahr-Tal, beim Fischhaus in Arolsen, oben im Mengeringhäuser Wald...kaum und wenn dann sinds Harvesterspuren.. geht zur Not aber auch


----------



## Oetti aus M. (21. Juni 2010)

Jo, fett. Können wir machen, musste mein Bike aber heute noch mal wegbringen, die Fox ist glaube ich undicht. Wie alt bistn du?


----------



## weisswurst666 (21. Juni 2010)

17


----------



## weisswurst666 (21. Juni 2010)

hab noch nen Kumpel aus Twiste der holt sich bald auch n bike. sin ma schon 3.^^
Ich schreib dich dann nochmal an wegen fahren und so. Du kannst ja schonmal in deiner näheren Umgebungen Trails suchen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti aus M. (21. Juni 2010)

Jo, alles klar. Ich hab auch noch nen Kumpel am Start, der hat aber nen 180er-Freerider und der ist halt nicht so gut zu treten.


----------



## weisswurst666 (21. Juni 2010)

joar...ich sach ma so: bei uns musste halt n bissl treten um irgendwo zu fahren. Is eben Pech mit so nem fetten Teil.


----------



## Oetti aus M. (21. Juni 2010)

So ist es.


----------



## Mc.Cell (21. Juni 2010)

joar bin wie schon gesagt aus rhoden
wir bauen hier ne dirtline
falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## weisswurst666 (21. Juni 2010)

joar bin zwar nicht grad dirt fahrer, aber n bissl rumhüpfen kann ja nich schaden. Wo baut ihr die im Wald? Is da noch mehr geplant?Northshores?


----------



## weisswurst666 (15. August 2010)

@MR.Cell wie wetit ist eure dirtline?


----------



## weisswurst666 (15. August 2010)

"weit


----------



## Mc.Cell (18. August 2010)

Naja 
wir haben nur zwei kleine Kicker, wo man dahinter auf ner böschung landet.
waren jetzt im sommer ziemlich untätig aber ich denke werden jetzt so langsam wieder anfangen, weil wir jetzt auch richtige dirtbikes haben


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (18. August 2010)

und das währen was für biks?


hi @ all,
bin aus Wolfhagen, "zweiter Wohnsitz" Volkmarsen

im Umkreis noch für 4 Monate eingeschränkt mobil in alle richtungen was buss bahn und taxi (+Elterntaxi) hergibt


----------



## weisswurst666 (18. August 2010)

cool, ja wir woln uns jetz auch n trail bauen irgendwo. Aber soll in Richtung Downhill/Freeride gehen, aber einfach fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (18. August 2010)

fahr seit gestern nen _cube 125 the one 2010_
da wirds kritsch glaub ich


----------



## weisswurst666 (18. August 2010)

ne ich kenn die karre. mein kumpel hat n Bergamont threesome und war im park. Die beiden bikes sind aus meiner sicht vergleichbar. Deins ist eben noch mehr CC bike/ Tour unddas Bergamont eher richtung AM. Aber hier im forum fährt einer die karre auch im park, dann geht das auf nem hometrail (nach unserer Vorstellung) sicher auch x) keine sorge. Wie alt bist du?


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (18. August 2010)

in 4 monaten 18, du?


----------



## weisswurst666 (19. August 2010)

auch 4 monate dann 18...passt ja


----------



## weisswurst666 (19. August 2010)

ja wenn bock hast mal mitzukomn falls wir bald ne line haben dann schreib mich einfach anoder ich melde mich..


----------

